# Apple One (iCloud)



## Icloud92 (11 Février 2021)

Bonjour, depuis hier soir mon forfait apple one (i Cloud) est passé de 200 Go à 50 Go sans aucune demande de ma par, je voudrais savoir si apple peut prendre l'initiative tout seul? et comment ravoir mes 200 Go? Merci


----------



## ericse (11 Février 2021)

Bonjour,
Tout dépend de quel Apple One tu as : Individuel = 50 Go et Famille = 200 Go
Et tu peux toujours prendre un abonnement iCloud en plus pour compléter


----------



## Icloud92 (11 Février 2021)

Avant-hier j'avais un apple One individuelle, avec lequel je pouvais partager mon icloud en famille à deux autres personnes, là depuis hier soir plus possible, j'ai donc dû migrer sur une One famille.


----------



## ericse (11 Février 2021)

Pour comprendre il faudrait un peu plus d'infos : depuis combien de temps as-tu l'abonnement Apple One, et quel abonnement avais-tu avant ?


----------



## Anthony (11 Février 2021)

Icloud92 a dit:


> Avant-hier j'avais un apple One individuelle, avec lequel je pouvais partager mon icloud en famille à deux autres personnes, là depuis hier soir plus possible, j'ai donc dû migrer sur une One famille.


Est-ce que tu avais un forfait iCloud avant de t'abonner à Apple One ? Si c'est le cas, c'est probablement ton ancien forfait iCloud qui a été arrêté automatiquement après le premier mois plein d'Apple One. C'est explicitement prévu (et annoncé lors de l'abonnement à Apple One) dans certains cas : https://www.macg.co/services/2020/1...ge-icloud-avec-deux-identifiants-apple-117451


----------



## Icloud92 (11 Février 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Est-ce que tu avais un forfait iCloud avant de t'abonner à Apple One ? Si c'est le cas, c'est probablement ton ancien forfait iCloud qui a été arrêté automatiquement après le premier mois plein d'Apple One. C'est explicitement prévu (et annoncé lors de l'abonnement à Apple One) dans certains cas : https://www.macg.co/services/2020/1...ge-icloud-avec-deux-identifiants-apple-117451


OK je comprends mieux, au final j'ai pris le compte famille, comme ca tous le monde peut avoir la TV, iCloud, music et arcade.


----------

